# Veto MC pictures, compared to Veto LC and Others



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice setup. Hold enough tools to get 95% of any job so what more could you need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

If you needed to you could carabiner a zipper bag to it for wrenches or other assorted items. 

So do you like better than the LC?


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes, for me it's a much more "useful" size than the LC.

I have used it for a couple small jobs thus far and it seems like a keeper.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I picked one up two weeks ago, so far I love it. It is the ideal size for service calls and my go to hand tools. The free shoulder strap is terrible (no shoulder pad, just straight nylon belt) but I don't think I will need it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I saw the picture of the free strap and quickly lost interest. I threw a strap from a different old bag on it but agree you barely need it.


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Wpgshocker said:


> I picked one up two weeks ago, so far I love it. It is the ideal size for service calls and my go to hand tools. The free shoulder strap is terrible (no shoulder pad, just straight nylon belt) but I don't think I will need it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picture:thumbup:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's a picture of a picture. This is the card that comes with the bag:









It doesn't really look worth sending in for...


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

It is way too thick and awkward for the size of the bag. Very stiff as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champ (Mar 8, 2014)

What is your little bag on the far left? Looks the goods


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Where are you guys buying these in Canada? Or are you shipping in from the states?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I like their stuff. I have a few of the zipper bag versions for data/comm and am currently using the small open top for my daily tool carrier. I've had it for a while and though heavy I like it, especially the waterproof bottom. My padded shoulder strap is wearing out though.
My two biggest gripes with them is the zipper pockets on all bags I've seen/have are stretched so tight they offer little to no storage, and the open top carrier (imo) needs more and deeper pockets for tool organization or stuff ends up in the bottom.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

AK_sparky said:


> Where are you guys buying these in Canada? Or are you shipping in from the states?



Various suppliers in Canada carry them. Electrical and hvac places where I live carry them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

